# Shimano Tyrnos 20



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

I am about to buy a Shimano Tyrnos 20 2 speedand want some feedback on them.I've herd lots of good things anyone have any responces?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a tyrnos 30 and a tyrnos 10, both great reels and have caught AJ to 60 ish lbs on both. I usually jig with them, I have trolled with the 30 some. No complaints.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

CobeKing said:


> I am about to buy a Shimano Tyrnos 20 2 speedand want some feedback on them.I've herd lots of good things anyone have any responces?


I've got the 30 2-speed, which is the same reel with just a little more line capacity, and love it. It's affectively known as "the winch" on our boat. It's the reel that the large, live bait goes down on, and usually comes back with large AJs, groupers, or sharks. Very easy to switch between low and high speed, and that low speed is awesome when you have to winch something out of cover. 

Do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

wish i would have bought a few when the single speeds were cheap. heard good things about them


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 2 Tyrnos 16 single speeds, spooled with 40# test. 

With the 33# max drag, they have easily overpowered grouper, snapper, stripers, bonito, mahi, sharks, and a few others I am not thinking of Im sure. 

Very smooth and one of the best features is the ratcheting drag lever, keeps it from slipping while in rough water.

The 20s should treat you right for sure.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad to hear these good things about the Tyrnos reels. I did my research and just picked up a brand new in-box Tyrnos 12 on eBay for $145 shipped. Going to load it with 65lb Momoi Diamond Braid (like on my Saragosa 10k) and throw it on a Ugly Stik Tiger Lite jigging rod (since you can't beat them for the price and I like the one my 10k is paired with). Can't wait for me and CobeKing to tag team some fish with our Tyrnos reels this summer! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike W said:


> Glad to hear these good things about the Tyrnos reels. I did my research and just picked up a brand new in-box Tyrnos 12 on eBay for $145 shipped. Going to load it with 65lb Momoi Diamond Braid (like on my Saragosa 10k) and throw it on a Ugly Stik Tiger Lite jigging rod (since you can't beat them for the price and I like the one my 10k is paired with). Can't wait for me and CobeKing to tag team some fish with our Tyrnos reels this summer! :thumbsup:


Its a great setup, I have 2 12's and my fishing buddy has 2 12's. They are the perfect blend of size and strength for bottom fishing in the gulf. They do have 1 maybe 2 slight issues. 2 out of our 4 have had the handles fall off while sitting in the rod holder riding out to the fishing grounds. Its an issue that has popped up more than a few times on these reels. Its a really easy fix, you need to take the reel apart and tighten the nut that holds the handle in place or take it out and use locktite (on the handle nut only) to fix the issue. While you have it taken apart you should also replace the drag washer with a carbontex. Trust me on this, you are better off doing it now rather than watching the handle fall into the gulf. If you decide not to do this make sure you store the reel inside the boat and not in the gunnel rod holders. 

To the OP this seems to be a problem with the smaller line of Tyrnos 8,10,12 We also have 2 20s and 4 30s and have yet to have the handle problem with them. All reels have taken the same trips in the same rod holders on the same boat and only the 12s were affected. 


Also another small issue is the drag washers completely falling apart after minimum use, doesn't affect my reels as I replaced mine with carbontex. Unfortunately this issue is not limited to the smaller reels, It can affect all of the Tyrnos line and has to do with the glue used to hold the Carbon fiber washer to the backing plate.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Scout800 said:


> Its a great setup, I have 2 12's and my fishing buddy has 2 12's. They are the perfect blend of size and strength for bottom fishing in the gulf. They do have 1 maybe 2 slight issues. 2 out of our 4 have had the handles fall off while sitting in the rod holder riding out to the fishing grounds. Its an issue that has popped up more than a few times on these reels. Its a really easy fix, you need to take the reel apart and tighten the nut that holds the handle in place or take it out and use locktite (on the handle nut only) to fix the issue. While you have it taken apart you should also replace the drag washer with a carbontex. Trust me on this, you are better off doing it now rather than watching the handle fall into the gulf. If you decide not to do this make sure you store the reel inside the boat and not in the gunnel rod holders.
> 
> To the OP this seems to be a problem with the smaller line of Tyrnos 8,10,12 We also have 2 20s and 4 30s and have yet to have the handle problem with them. All reels have taken the same trips in the same rod holders on the same boat and only the 12s were affected.
> 
> ...


Excellent points here and right on par with what I've read so far. Before line even goes on my 12 or Jacob's (CobeKing) 20 I'm replacing the drag washer with a carbontex unit from smoothdrag like AlanTani suggests. I'm also putting a 9 degree offset aluminum handle on my 12 for better comfort and more torque...I'm sure he'll be wanting one on his 20 shortly after seeing/using my 12 haha!


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mike W said:


> Excellent points here and right on par with what I've read so far. Before line even goes on my 12 or Jacob's (CobeKing) 20 I'm replacing the drag washer with a carbontex unit from smoothdrag like AlanTani suggests. I'm also putting a 9 degree offset aluminum handle on my 12 for better comfort and more torque...I'm sure he'll be wanting one on his 20 shortly after seeing/using my 12 haha!



When installing the drag washer you'll notice the replacement does not have the hard backing like the original drag washer does. Make sure that you tighten the 4 little screws down enough, so that the heads don't scrub the drag plate. If you put it back together and the drag is really rough and not butter smooth, you'll need to tighten the screws a little more.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Scout800 said:


> When installing the drag washer you'll notice the replacement does not have the hard backing like the original drag washer does. Make sure that you tighten the 4 little screws down enough, so that the heads don't scrub the drag plate. If you put it back together and the drag is really rough and not butter smooth, you'll need to tighten the screws a little more.


Thanks for the heads up man! :thumbsup:


----------

